# How to make PICKLES?????



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Anybody got suggestions on how to make pickles. Not sweet moremlikemdill with a kick. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

Pack quart jar with cucumbers, how ever you want them, sliced or whole, along with 2 whole jalapeno or cayenne peppers
1 tsp. salt in the bottom of the quart jar
boil mixture of half white vinegar and water
place packed jars on towel near stove
pour mixture over contents of jar
add 1 tsp. of olive oil and several pieces of dill to top
put on lids and rings and wait for the lids to "pop"
Let them set up for a couple of weeks to absorb the "kick"


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks......should I just use small cucumbers or slice regular size cucumbers, not sure if smaller ones have better flavor? when they sit does it need to be in fridge or can it be anywhere? Thanks again


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

If you use the larger ones I would slice them. Grandma always used larger ones, and would make chunks or spears. I guess its just a preference on what you want to use. The small ones are good too.
They will not need to be refrigerated until they are opened. You will get the most heat out of them after about 4 weeks, and things always seem to get hotter after they have been in the fridge for a while.


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

I did the same as above but boiled with 10-15 cloves of garlic and added the garlic to the jars, gives it more of the Koser taste.


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Good idea I will give that a try also, I'm going to try all these and let y'all know what works out best.....thanks, as fara as the the whole jalapenos, should I slice them in half and drop them in or just leave whole?


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Martinjc said:


> Good idea I will give that a try also, I'm going to try all these and let y'all know what works out best.....thanks, as fara as the the whole jalapenos, should I slice them in half and drop them in or just leave whole?


You should cut off the stem end and poke a hole in the bottom (so that the liquid can penetrate the full pepper.

Personally I'm not a proponent of this style of canning because you can get problems with bacteria, after sealing the lids, they should be water bath canned. Some folks think this is overkill and I don't mean to be a thread-jacker. However, the above mentioned recipe is a good one.


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Can you explain more about bacteria risk and also what water bath canned is? Thanks


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is a simple tutorial on water bath canning






You should always water bath can high acid foods, (pickles, peppers, fruit).

low acid foods (green beens, greens, meat) should always be done in a pressure cooker.

Same process, different pot.

If you go and buy the Ball Blue Book (size of a magazine), it will walk you step-by-step of through what you need, how to do it, and some awesome recipes.

Once you do this, you will never want to go down the canned veggie isle again. (Just like home grown tomatoes vs store bought. Good luck!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Whodathunkit said:


> You should cut off the stem end and poke a hole in the bottom (so that the liquid can penetrate the full pepper.
> 
> Personally I'm not a proponent of this style of canning because you can get problems with bacteria, after sealing the lids, they should be water bath canned. Some folks think this is overkill and I don't mean to be a thread-jacker. However, the above mentioned recipe is a good one.


No overkill for sure, better to be safe>>water bath every thing<<...WW


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=414625&highlight=pickles

Post#3


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks there is some more good info on that thread.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

*Bread & Butter Pickles*
5lbs. small cucumbers, thinly sliced
3 very large yellow onions (about 3 lbs. total), thinly sliced
1/2 c. canning salt****
ice cubes
4 c. sugar
5 c. cider vinegar
2 T. mustard seed
2 tsp. ground turmeric
2 tsp. celery seed
9 pint jars with bands & seals

Place sliced cucumbers & onions in the sink. Sprinkle with canning salt. Toss to coat. 


Layer ice cubes over cucumber & onion mixture. Let stand for 2 hours. Do not skimp on this step as this helps ensure crisp pickles. Drain and rinse well.


Wash jars, seals & bands then sterilize in water bath canner by bringing water to a full rolling boil and allowing to boil for at least 15 minutes. I also like to boil my jar tongs, funnel & magnetic lid wand.


In a large pot combine vinegar, sugar, mustard seed, celery seed and turmeric.


Bring mixture to a boil and let boil for 5 minutes.


Add cucumber & onions and bring to boil again.


Remove mixture from heat and ladle into hot jars. Leave 1/4" head space when filling. Wipe rims clean with a damp towel and place on lids & seals. Tighten until only finger tight. Do not over tighten.


Place jars back into water bath canner and fill with enough water to cover jars. Cover with lid and bring to a boil. Once water has come to a full rolling boil start timer for 10 minutes. Process for the full 10 minutes.


Remove from canner and allow to cool. As jars seal you will hear the lids make a "ping" sound. _If jars do not seal, remove lid and seal and start with a new set. Begin processing procedure again._ Let jars cool completely and store in pantry or any other cool dry place. Enjoy!

**** What is the difference between canning salt & table salt? can I use them interchangeably? For the answer go here then scroll down to questions #12 & #13.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

Have you ever tried those tasty little pickle treats called "Wickles?" If not, boy are you missing out on something yummy. Our family loves them. So I decided to make my own version one day and it was a hit. So each time I have summer cukes this is a must make condiment.
*
Texas Sweet Hot Pickles*
7 lbs. cucumbers, sliced into thick rounds
1 large onion, sliced into thin rings (about 3 c.)
1 c. pickling salt
ice cubes
12 c. water
6 c. vinegar
3 c. apple cider vinegar
7 c. cups sugar
4 Tblsp. yellow mustard seeds
1 tsp. turmeric
10 Tblsp. minced garlic
24 fresh jalapeno peppers
Pint size canning jars, seals & bands

Wash and sterilize jars, bands and seals. Keep jars hot until ready for use.


Place cucumbers, onion & pickling salt into the sink. Mix well to make sure the salt coats everything. Add in enough ice to make to sure that the cucumbers and onions are completely surrounded. Let sit for 2 hours. DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP AS IT HELPS THE CUCUMBER SLICES TO CRISP UP.  After your 2 hours is up, drain and rinse cucumbers & onions completely. Set aside.

 

In a large pot combine water, both vinegars, sugar, mustard seeds, turmeric, cloves, garlic, and peppers. You will want to slice one side of your jalapenos open, before adding to pot, to help release your pepper flavor and heat. (see above photo) Stir to mix. Bring mixture to a boil.

 
Reduce heat to med-low and add in the drained cucumbers and onions. Let mixture come to a simmer then remove from heat.


Immediately fill hot jars with pickle mixture, making sure to leave a 1/4" head space. Wipe rims clean with a damp towel to make sure rims are free of any dripage. Place seal and bands on each jar. Tighten to finger tight. Do not over tighten. Place jars in a water bath canner and process for 15 minutes. Remember that your time does not start until the water has come to a full rolling boil. Remove jars from canner and allow to cool completely. As jars cool you will hear the seals begin to "ping" as they seal. Once jars are completely cooled tighten bands. Allow jars to sit and marinade for at least 2 weeks before using to get full effects of flavor.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

​ *Sweet Pickle Relish*
8 c. cucumbers; rough chopped
4 c. onions; diced
2 c. green bell pepper; diced
2 c. red bell pepper; diced
1/2 c. canning & pickling salt
7 c. sugar
4 c. cider vinegar
2 Tblsp. celery seed
2 Tblsp. mustard seed


Sterilize pint size jars, seals and bands. Keep hot until ready to use.

 
 
In a large stainless steel bowl _(or two -- divide mixture in half)_ combine cucumbers, onion, bell peppers and salt. Stir to mix well. Cover completely with ice. Stir to incorporate ice into mixture. Then add in another layer of ice so that mix is completely covered. Allow to sit for 2 hours. Drain and rinse thoroughly; making sure to press out as much liquid as possible. You want this to be very dry.

 
In a large stockpot combine sugar, vinegar and spices. Bring to a full boil. Add in cucumber mixture. Lower heat and simmer for 10 minutes.

 
Ladle hot relish into hot jars. Leave 1/4" headspace. Wipe rims clean then seal. Tighten bands to fingertip tight. Do not over tighten. Process jars in a water bath canner for 10 minutes. Remember, your timing starts after the water has come to a full rolling boil. Using jar tongs, remove jars from canner and allow to cool. Listen for the ping sound to let you know your jars have sealed completely.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pickles*

Some excellent recipes here!

I like large pickles, so in order for the pickling to penetrate the cucumber, I poke holes in them with a toothpick/skewer before pickling.

For Dill Pickle Relish; do I just omit the sugar from the Sweet recipe? Thanks. C2


----------

